# 3rd Grade Killers...



## Jdokan (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably one of the most horrific things I've heard so far....Where the hell is our society going?????

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-040108-children-plot-webapr02,1,6495203.story


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 3, 2008)

:jaw-dropping:

Wow.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 3, 2008)

> The alleged target is a veteran educator who teaches 3rd-grade students with a range of learning disabilities, including attention deficit disorder, delayed development and hyperactivity, friends and parents said.


This says something about the state of the kids right there. They're not normal kids, they're kids with special needs and attention. So something isn't right here. What else is going on with these kids and just HOW was the child who stood on a chair disciplined by the teacher? What was it like on a daily basis during class. 



> Tanner said the scheme involved a division of roles. One child's job was to cover windows so no one could see outside, he said. Another was supposed to clean up after the attack.
> "We estimate between six to nine students were involved. ... We're not sure at this point in the investigation how many of the students actually knew the intent was to hurt the teacher," Tanner said.



They may never know. The infamous gremlins known as "Not Me" & "I Dunno" will make their presence felt here. Thing is the planning is whats scary. Covering the windows, cleaning up after the crime. It's amazing that kids this age are going to this much detail. 



> Police expected to forward the results of their investigation to prosecutors, Tanner said.
> Children in Georgia can't be charged with a crime unless they are at least 13, District Attorney Rick Currie said.


 So after the investigation... what's to be done? 



> Theresa Martin, spokeswoman for the Ware County school system, told The Florida Times-Union of Jacksonville, Fla., that administrators would follow school system policy and state law in disciplining the students.


 I'd like to know exactly how they would plan to carry this disciplinary action out? 



> "From what I understand, they were considered pretty good kids," Martin said. "But we have to take this seriously, whether they were serious or not about carrying this through, and that's what we did."


Pretty good kids. Yet they were plotting this. 



> Four mothers of other 3rd-grade students at Center Elementary called for the immediate expulsion of the suspected plotters.


Of course... as long as it isn't THEIR kids sure. Kicking them out of school isn't the answer. Taking them out of that particular class and putting them in a different one would be a good start. A different class with a highly trained teacher/educator who would be able to focus on these kids needs and help eliminate their violent tendencies.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 3, 2008)

They see to much TV, all it does is glorified things like this.


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 3, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> They see to much TV, all it does is glorified things like this.


Maybe there were some bad books at school!

Seriously though, this is pretty bad. My wife taught 4/5th grade Special Ed kids. Hard to imagine those kids could come up with something so elaborate w/out some kind of insight from media (books, movies, TV).

Hope those kids get some help. Wife mentioned that for kids that age, expulsion is not that bad. A lot of kids would look at it as just time off! They don't like school.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 3, 2008)

Try reading this link from newsweek regarding this subject.  The premise  is that for kids to think this way is not really unusual... what makes it different is the "follow through" process.  I thought it was a pretty well-reasoned article.

http://www.newsweek.com/id/130150

- Ceicei


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn.  If those are the "pretty good kids", then I don't want to see bad kids.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I read that, its really a tragedy in more than one sense.. They've got LD's I know what that's like, but they have sabotaged help they need. Now I'm sure that will have a damning effect on them. I hope they can straighten themselves out.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 3, 2008)

In my system we have kids as young as 4th grade who have probation officers for violence against teachers, and have been expelled from all district property (read, schools--why they end up with us). It's not common, but it happens. Sometimes the original teacher might have had inferior skills, but other times it can be a superior teacher. Each situation is different and calls for more than just a knee-jerk *blame the teacher/system* response.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 3, 2008)

Right.

Anyone who still blindly insists we are NOT poised on an inevitable and imminent societal collapse can shut up now, thank you very much.


----------



## Ahriman (May 12, 2008)

Heh. Here were a kid in Budapest who repeatedly robbed anyone he could, living as a part of an organized band, they even recorded their activity and loaded it up to the net. When he at last stabbed a guy for his MP3 player, police realised that here he is. They found out that he's not even Hungarian, but Romanian without passport or any papers. His family was found (they robbed the media guys), and the kid was sent back. He was placed in a special school, where he pretended to be good long enough that the teachers lowered their guard. Then he escaped. He returned to his family, and soon disappeared with his mother. And here we are, not knowing where he is.
...
Being cca 11-12 years old, police couldn't do anything. The stabbed guy survived due to pure luck.


----------



## Tez3 (May 12, 2008)

Ahriman said:


> Heh. Here were a kid in Budapest who repeatedly robbed anyone he could, living as a part of an organized band, they even recorded their activity and loaded it up to the net. When he at last stabbed a guy for his MP3 player, police realised that here he is. They found out that he's not even Hungarian, but Romanian without passport or any papers. His family was found (they robbed the media guys), and the kid was sent back. He was placed in a special school, where he pretended to be good long enough that the teachers lowered their guard. Then he escaped. He returned to his family, and soon disappeared with his mother. And here we are, not knowing where he is.
> ...
> Being cca 11-12 years old, police couldn't do anything. The stabbed guy survived due to pure luck.


 
We are having a lot of problems with Romanians here with crime especially among the children, most here are also illegal immigrants. The children are sent stealing or begging with threats of violence.the latest problem is  with children as young 13 being 'married' off by their families. One mother is quoted as saying they don't have to obey the law here if they don't want to!
We sadly had the case of Jamie Bulger here, where two ten year olds killed Jamie. The two responsible are out of prison believed to be in Australia living 'new lives'.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_James_Bulger

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_James_Bulger


----------

